

How to protect the source code? - dalembertian

I'm interested in learning what software companies are doing to protect their source code. Assume basic security measures (login, VPN, etc.) have been taken - are developers being prevented to "take software code away"? If so, how?
======
bayareaguy
If it's worth thinking about this at all, you may be better off putting
something into your code that would reveal its use in an application.

I don't know if this is true, but someone once told me that a magic number
used in the implementation of DoubleSpace helped Stac Electronics prove
Microsoft stole their code - it was the birthday of the wife of one of the
founders.

------
noodle
employment contracts and/or non-disclosure agreements.

if someone really wants your source code and they have access to it, they'll
take it. the best you can do is make their life a legal nightmare if they
decide to use it in a way you don't want them to.

